# ACPI Suspend/Resume  on Lenovo 3000 G530



## lancs (Jul 26, 2017)

Hiya,

Recently, I've installed FreeBSD 11.1 almost everything works fine. 
But when I'm bringing my Notebook Lenovo 3000 G530 into S3 Suspend I can't wake it up  anymore.
I also can't connect per ssh to the machine. I would like to know, how I can debug the machine in suspend/resume modus?

lancs

P.S: By the way, I have the same issues with FreeBSD current.


----------



## aragats (Jul 27, 2017)

lancs said:


> when I'm bringing my Notebook Lenovo 3000 G530 into S3 Suspend I can't wake it up anymore.


How do you suspend it? With `acpiconf -s 3` ?


lancs said:


> I also can't connect per ssh to the machine


When it's suspended there no way to connect via SSH.
By the way, many (if not all) Lenovo notebooks can be waked up by pressing *Fn* key.


----------



## lancs (Jul 27, 2017)

> How do you suspend it? With acpiconf -s 3 ?


acpiconf -s 3 or when the lid is closed.

My sysctl.conf


```
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1
hw.acpi.reset_video=0
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state=S3
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state=S3
hw.acpi.power_button_state=S5
hw.acpi.sleep_delay=3
hw.acpi.verbose=1
hw.syscons.sc_no_suspend_vtswitch=0
```



> When it's suspended there no way to connect via SSH.
> By the way, many (if not all) Lenovo notebooks can be waked up by pressing *Fn* key.


The reason why I have tried to connect per ssh was  to check if I have a problem with the graphics card only.

But, also when I enable hw.acpi.reset_video=1 is no different.

What I can do to resolve these issues?

lancs


----------



## nosheep (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi.

Same issue here, but with a Lenovo Thinkpad X201. Suspend/resume works well under 11.0-RELEASE. I have upgrated to 11.1-RELEASE yesterday and since the suspend/resume didn't work.

I tried to take more informations by following the instructions in the chapter 11.13 of the handbook, but without success. The system goes sleep, but never wake up correctly (same in debugging mode of acpi). In normal mode (not debugging) I lose the display and keyboard and I'm forced to hard poweroff the laptop by pressing the power button to restart the system. In debugging mode the system wake up, I don't see anything on the screen but the keyboard works and I can reboot the system by using Ctrl + Alt + F1, by logging as root and finally by typing reboot (all in the dark, I don't see anything).


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD lrd 11.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE #0 r321309: Fri Jul 21 02:08:28 UTC 2017     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

# sysctl hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5

# sysctl hw.acpi.suspend_state
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
```

Also I tried in debugging mode 
	
	



```
# sysctl hw.acpi.reset_video=1
```
 This doesn't help.

Regards


----------

